# Portland vs. NO/Oklahoma Hornets Game thread



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Probable starters:

Center








Ha Seung-Jin #5
last game: had his fisrt career start. Collected 4 rebounds, had no shot attempts, and played 11 minutes.

Forward 








Charles Smith #7
Last game: 3rd start of the season, collected 3 points in 17 mminutes. 

Forward








Zach Randolph #50
Last Game: 21 points, 9 rebounds nd 4 assists in 34 minutes. 

Guard








Juan Dixon #3
Last Game: 12 points and 4 rebounds in 25 minutes.

Guard







`
Steve Blake #2
last Game: 5 points and 5 assists in 23 minutes
Joel Pryzbilla is out with right knee tendonitis
Theo Ratliff is out with sparined lefy ankle


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Will Hs core tody?
Guess the amount, whoever get closest will get 2000 points.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

white360 said:


> Will Hs core tody?


All your base are belong to us.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Ha will score 3 points. A dunk and 1 free throw.


Prunetang


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris Paul playing tonight.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Ha gets 5 tonight.

2 dunks and 1-2 from the line.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

HA! :banana: :banana:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Big SG/SF killing us early again. They gotta get smith out of there, he is outmatched at SF.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I say 4 points.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

It doesn't look bad so far, Zach is not impressing me tough


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

To many turnovers.

GO HA!!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Bassy in.............................and scores (actually finishes a layup.)


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

ABM said:


> Bassy in.............................and scores (actually finishes a layup.)


He has one to in one minute tough, let's hope it's his last one


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

This is Ha's world, and we all just living in it!!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Some thoughts...
Zach's not playing any defense early on.
Why is Charles Smith starting?
The Hornets announcers are really annoying, especially having to hear them call Chris Paul, "CP3" every time..
As for Chris Paul, I haven't seen him too much, but he's going to be a great player. That guy's scary good.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

This is not on TV right?
Anyways, really are really going to have problems on defense as long as Theo and Joel are out.
Layups are going to come easy, and unskilled bigmen are going to get easy baskets.....obiouvlsy our guys have to step up, but it really isn't there fault that they can't gaurd a center. The only thing they can control is not allowing gaurds to get layups. Stay in front of them, work hard around screens.
I think a bit of a zane would work pretty well with our current lineup. Make teams shoot jumpshots.

Prunetang


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Another note... Hornets announcers making light of the Telfair-gun situation, actually were laughing while talking about it, saying "why does he need a gun for? Is he using it to get more playing time? Is he using it to get the ball passed to him more from his teammates?"
Ugh.. obviously, not too intelligent people there, who are not even reading the story.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Three blow outs, one win, and another blow out? With Miles back?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Stupid turnovers, no excuse for that! I can understand not being able to defend the paint with no centers but there shouldn't be any stupid turnovers unless Ha is making them. Speaking of which, why not put him in and at least let him try and defend the paint?


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

alext42083 said:


> Another note... Hornets announcers making light of the Telfair-gun situation, actually were laughing while talking about it, saying "why does he need a gun for? Is he using it to get more playing time? Is he using it to get the ball passed to him more from his teammates?"
> Ugh.. obviously, not too intelligent people there, who are not even reading the story.


yeah i heard that too. they did go on to say "seriously though there really is no need for that, there is security at all times on all buses and planes and no one is allowed on there if not on the manifest"


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Ha has 1 foul and Miles with 2. I sure hope Miles can score atleast 10. Don't wanna break that streak of his. Looks like we definitely lost this game already..Man.. Top 3 pick HERE WE COME!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

alext42083 said:


> Another note... Hornets announcers making light of the Telfair-gun situation, actually were laughing while talking about it, saying "why does he need a gun for? Is he using it to get more playing time? Is he using it to get the ball passed to him more from his teammates?"
> Ugh.. obviously, not too intelligent people there, who are not even reading the story.


Haha, that's kind of funny,,,,and it's just the start.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

mgb said:


> Stupid turnovers, no excuse for that! I can understand not being able to defend the paint with no centers but there shouldn't be any stupid turnovers unless Ha is making them. Speaking of which, why not put him in and at least let him try and defend the paint?


darius is a turnover machine man! he had 5 turnovers last game and he's already logged three tonight. what's his problem? arg!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> Stupid turnovers, no excuse for that! I can understand not being able to defend the paint with no centers but there shouldn't be any stupid turnovers unless Ha is making them. Speaking of which, why not put him in and at least let him try and defend the paint?


it looks like the team that played indiana, boston and toronto has returned. I'm not sure if they're playing defense.

At some point, you gotta figure they cant be much worse if they put in Webster and just let him shoot like mad. He might not making any, but at least he'd get some game experience where he actually shoots.

Well, that might not help any, since it seems he's just camping out at the 3 point line, and doing nothing else. Maybe it's not a good idea to put him in the game then. Whatever the case is, this team (from the radio) seems to have lost it's interest in playing defense OR teams have figured out how to take advantage of the teams defense. 

if you want to call what they play defense.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Big SG/SF killing us early again. They gotta get smith out of there, he is outmatched at SF.


He is outmatched in the NBA, period.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Prunetang said:


> This is not on TV right?
> Anyways, really are really going to have problems on defense as long as Theo and Joel are out.
> Layups are going to come easy, and unskilled bigmen are going to get easy baskets.....obiouvlsy our guys have to step up, but it really isn't there fault that they can't gaurd a center. The only thing they can control is not allowing gaurds to get layups. Stay in front of them, work hard around screens.
> I think a bit of a zane would work pretty well with our current lineup. Make teams shoot jumpshots.
> ...


it's on league pass. i'm watching it right now, although i kinda wish i wasn't............


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

This is almost unreal. I can't wait for a home game to see if the streak of competitive games were a fluke. Because I'm confused how they can be so competitive and then just be so awful.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I was wondering how Telfair would take the whole gun thing mentally, now I'm wondering if that's what has effected the team as a whole since the last game. They must be thinking 'oh great another reason to be tag jail blazers'.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

mgb said:


> I was wondering how Telfair would take the whole gun thing mentally, now I'm wondering if that's what has effected the team as a whole since the last game. They must be thinking 'oh great another reason to be tag jail blazers'.


no i highly doubt it. they've been sucking quite consistently on this entire road trip both before and after the incident and have lost all but one. i'm pretty sure this has more to do with the fact that they currently suck (and are missing theo and joel) and less with the gun thing.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mgb said:


> I was wondering how Telfair would take the whole gun thing mentally, now I'm wondering if that's what has effected the team as a whole since the last game. They must be thinking 'oh great another reason to be tag jail blazers'.



Your guess is as good as mine (probably better) but I doubt the gun incident has had an impact on anyone (maybe Telfair). I think last game was differnent because the bobcats suck and this game is like the three others. 

I know a young team on the road is bad news, but this bad?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> This is almost unreal. I can't wait for a home game to see if the streak of competitive games were a fluke. Because I'm confused how they can be so competitive and then just be so awful.


usually young or inexperienced teams are good at home, but suck on the road.

this is just a really young and inexperienced team, so it's magnafied.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

bballchik said:


> no i highly doubt it. they've been sucking quite consistently on this entire road trip both before and after the incident and have lost all but one. i'm pretty sure this has more to do with the fact that they currently suck (and are missing theo and joel) and less with the gun thing.



You are scaring me chick.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Iam out on a long limb and saying they will come back and make a game of this. I think Ha and Webster will be the guys tonight, too bad Martell didn't play in the first half. Imo that is ludicrous. 

Shoot me if I'm wrong.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, on the bright side, Martell will probably get early playing time tonight ! :clown: 

:biggrin: 

:banana:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Target said:


> Iam out on a long limb and saying they will come back and make a game of this. I think Ha and Webster will be the guys tonight, too bad Martell didn't play in the first half. Imo that is ludicrous.
> 
> Shoot me if I'm wrong.



I suspect we will see Webster in the second half.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I suspect we will see Webster in the second half.


10 minutes probably. Nate hasn't put him in in any of our blowouts for big time.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Well, on the bright side, Martell will probably get early playing time tonight ! :clown:
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> :banana:


I'd love to think that you'll be right, but McMillan usually seems to only put him in for the last 6-8 minutes of a game. We'll see.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I agree, it's probably just we suck. You'd think they'd do better than one good game after Miles return. It's probably just the Bobcats have the bigger guards to take advantage of ours.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yea, Go Ha!!


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

woah. apparantly ha is our only player that came to play tonight. go ha!


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

ok i take that back he just missed botrh free throws dammit.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Wow, what happened to this team. 

Adam, Aldridge or Andrea- Here we come!!


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

why was blake the only blazer under the hoop trying to get a rebound? wtf?!


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Than Zach and Ha should be in the low post every time and our shorter, hopefully quicker guards can take advantage of the double teams to nail jumpers. at 3-5 it looks to me like Dixon should have got more shots. Maybe MW can get open.. As tall as Ha is, he should be one of our assist leaders against a shorter center. 0 assists for Ha and Zach is just screwed up.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Paul's numbers don't look great . . . mixed bag with bad shooting and good assists. I'm not watching, how does he look? As a point guard is he controlling the game?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That's the stuff, Ha, make them pay if they come in the paint!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Telfair/Jack/Webster/Outlaw/Ha.

GO WITH IT NATE.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Target said:


> Than Zach and Ha should be in the low post every time and our shorter, hopefully quicker guards can take advantage of the double teams to nail jumpers. at 3-5 it looks to me like Dixon should have got more shots. Maybe MW can get open.. As tall as Ha is, he should be one of our assist leaders against a shorter center. 0 assists for Ha and Zach is just screwed up.


You are talking about the future, Ha is just trying to get use to the speed of the game still. He doesn't have the finese to get many assists yet.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Paul's numbers don't look great . . . mixed bag with bad shooting and good assists. I'm not watching, how does he look? As a point guard is he controlling the game?


he looked pretty good until he hit the wall that is ha and hurt his ribs and went down and is probably out for the game since he "took the tape off his thumb" which usually means he's done.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

paul might be good but he is so fragile how many injuries or times has he been getting hurt?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I love Ha. He is just a beast. If he fouls you, he FOULS you. I cant wait to see his progression by the time he is 24.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

bballchik said:


> he looked pretty good until he hit the wall that is ha and hurt his ribs and went down and is probably out for the game since he "took the tape off his thumb" which usually means he's done.



Thanks


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

darius looks awful. why does he continue to take jump shots he can't make? 

also zach has completely abandoned all efforts at defense. 

yikes the announcers just said "telfair and jack look terribly out of control" 

hmmm pretty sucky game overall


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Here comes another 30 point loss humdinger.

Hooray!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

oh yeah i just saw paul run into MT HA and paul rocks and goes down! that was funny!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Kirk Snyder must despise the Blazers for not picking him. He kills us almost every time.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

wow their announcers really don't like our young guards. comment 1 "telfair and jack look terribly out of control" .......comment 2 "telfair just runs around so fast with no control, chris paul varies his speed".......comment 3 "look at jack running around wildy" (this one was coupled with lots of giggles) from what i'm seeing i'm not too impressed with them tonight either. jack isn't doing horrible but not great with 1 for 2 shooting with no to's and no assists and telfair is 1 for 4 with no assists and 2 to's, yikes.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

darius is seriously pissing me off. he just missed a wide open dunk and is 1 for 9 with 4 freakin turnovers.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

OK let's just avoid a 30 pt loss . . . is that too much to ask?

Where is Webster?


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

and it continues.....comment #4....."jack out of control again" referring to his out of control running around that caused him to lose the ball. 

and darius misses ANOTHER jumper. at what point do you stop? i'm thinking 1 for 10 would be a good place...............


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> OK let's just avoid a 30 pt loss . . . is that too much to ask?
> 
> Where is Webster?


i don't know. you'd think he was the one with the gun or something. geez he can't be any worse than the rest of the guys out there now.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

telfair limping......now sitting.........and NOW we get to see webster!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

And Webster hits his first shot.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

bballchik said:


> i don't know. you'd think he was the one with the gun or something. geez he can't be any worse than the rest of the guys out there now.


Martell is not ready yet to play in the NBA. He will only get in when there is a blow-out.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

and has a nice blocked shot! hi mgb! i thought i was the only one watching this game. :biggrin:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

bballchik said:


> and has a nice blocked shot! hi mgb! i thought i was the only one watching this game. :biggrin:


I'm listening.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Martell is not ready yet to play in the NBA. He will only get in when there is a blow-out.


i thought this was a blow out. we're down by 22.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What young player was the color guy talking about? Can't think of his name, Donfield or something.

Quck edit, when I say color guy I don't mean his skin color, I mean one is a play by play and the other is called a color guy. Probably don't need to explain this but just in case.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Webster!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Webster for three!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

We need more Martell Webster... c'mon Nate.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I love Ha. He is just a beast. If he fouls you, he FOULS you. I cant wait to see his progression by the time he is 24.


The East will have their Shaq 'diesel' and we'll have our Ha Diesel
;http://www.bath.ac.uk/~ccsshb/12cyl/



> The cylinder bore is just under 38" and the stroke is just over 98". Each cylinder displaces 111,143 cubic inches (1820 liters) and produces 7780 horsepower. Total displacement comes out to 1,556,002 cubic inches (25,480 liters) for the fourteen cylinder version.
> 
> Some facts on the 14 cylinder version:
> Total engine weight: 2300 tons (The crankshaft alone weighs 300 tons.)
> ...


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

mgb said:


> I'm listening.


ohhhh ok. 

ew 19 seconds on the clock and jack takes an ill advised shot. why not pass? plenty of time.

jack looks different tonight. i liked him until tonight. he looks very much like he's out there for himself. he's not even looking for teamates or looking to pass. he's playing the way telfair has been accused of playing the "shoot first point guard" that nate supposedly doesn't like. 

anyone else actually watching this that can confirm this for me? he just looks really different tonight, way less in control, i don't like it. 

by the way go martell!!!! i'm impressed. well sort of, there's not a ton of d on him at this point but it's still nice to see he has the confidence to make some shots.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

LOL at Martell Webster and JR Smith, poor little kids can only get playing time in garbage time.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

This **** is getting harder and harder to watch.. Thankfully I record it and can fast forward a game like this in about 30 min.. I still need to send the Blazers a bill for my time wasted.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> LOL at Martell Webster and JR Smith, poor little kids can only get playing time in garbage time.



No Pistons games on tonight?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

bballchik said:


> ohhhh ok.
> 
> ew 19 seconds on the clock and jack takes an ill advised shot. why not pass? plenty of time.
> 
> ...


Might have to do with it being a blow out so he's trying to do to much.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yep, it is another blowout loss to my hornets, so i'm not too downheaterned


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Has Webster missed a shot?


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Victor fouled out.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> LOL at Martell Webster and JR Smith, poor little kids can only get playing time in garbage time.


Weren't you the one saying JR Smith is a far superior player and we should have drafted him over Telfair? Way to contradict yourself yourself kiddo. LOL at SolidGuy3....


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I think Webster just earned some more PT in the future


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

mgb said:


> Might have to do with it being a blow out so he's trying to do to much.


ah yes, good point. could be. still don't like it since it clearly wasn't helping, he just kept losing the ball and missing all the cruddy shots. oh well. 

on a more positive note i was really surprised at how great martell looked and even ha!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I'm growing frustrated with Nate for not playing Martell. We were losing by 30 the whole way through and he waits until the 6 minute mark in the 4th to actually put him in. If that's not irritating I don't know what is.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I think Webster just earned some more PT in the future


It certainly shows if there is not a lot of pressure he can do well. So he should be able to learn to do it when it means something. Of course any time he gets to play there is some pressure to do well.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Webster on the Monster 4th quarter, I see more playing time in his future. I also saw 2 plays that show he is definitly athletic.

Just went and checked the box score. 12 points in 8 minutes. He was tied for leading scorer.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

bballchik said:


> on a more positive note i was really surprised at how great martell looked and even ha!


HA! He's da man!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Congrats to Webster on the Monster 4th quarter, I see more playing time in his future. I also saw 2 plays that show he is definitly athletic.


I wish I could have seen it!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

wel this is weeding out the true fans from the fake fans 

bargnani or bust!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Scout226 said:


> No Pistons games on tonight?


tiresome bs Scout

STOMP


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Man...I told you guys Nate would only play him at the most 10 minutes. Ended up playing 8. I think we definitely need to try something new. See if Martell can handle being a starter, give Telfair his spot. This lineup doesn't seem to be working, go young for a little while. Let Miles work his way back in, so for the rest of the road trip just go Telfair/Webster/Outlaw/Zach/Ha and see what happens.

I don't think we can keep losing by 30 points. ( I know it was only 16 tonight, talking about the other games.)


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

STOMP said:


> tiresome bs Scout
> 
> STOMP



umm.. Ya, his bs has gotten real tiresome.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Man...I told you guys Nate would only play him at the most 10 minutes. Ended up playing 8. I think we definitely need to try something new. See if Martell can handle being a starter, give Telfair his spot. This lineup doesn't seem to be working, go young for a little while. Let Miles work his way back in, so for the rest of the road trip just go Telfair/Webster/Outlaw/Zach/Ha and see what happens.
> 
> I don't think we can keep losing by 30 points. ( I know it was only 16 tonight, talking about the other games.)


:clap:


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Man...I told you guys Nate would only play him at the most 10 minutes. Ended up playing 8. I think we definitely need to try something new. See if Martell can handle being a starter, give Telfair his spot. This lineup doesn't seem to be working, go young for a little while. Let Miles work his way back in, so for the rest of the road trip just go Telfair/Webster/Outlaw/Zach/Ha and see what happens.
> 
> I don't think we can keep losing by 30 points. ( I know it was only 16 tonight, talking about the other games.)



Agreed. What is the benefit of starting Smith? To hold Martell and Outlaw back? Bench Blake, Dixon, Khryapa, and Smith. Let the young guys get some more pt.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Kirk Snyder must despise the Blazers for not picking him. He kills us almost every time.


Kirk's been starting and getting minutes of late... he's been producing as well. 

The last 5 games he's averaged 16.4 pts at 54%... 4.6 asst to 1.8 TO... 3 RBs 0.8 stls

STOMP


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Somebody called it before the blowout . . . that no matter how big of a blow out, Webster gets about 8 mins. I jut checked the box score: Webster-8 mins.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Scout226 said:


> umm.. Ya, *t*his bs has gotten real tiresome.


 :dead: 

STOMP


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Somebody called it before the blowout . . . that no matter how big of a blow out, Webster gets about 8 mins. I jut checked the box score: Webster-8 mins.


Zat was be I believe.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

STOMP said:


> :dead:
> 
> STOMP



:dead::dead::dead::dead::dead::dead::dead:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> just go Telfair/Webster/Outlaw/Zach/Ha and see what happens.


This is the lineup I want to see play. What else is there to play for? Or watch for, for that matter? I'd make the drive up to Portland and buy a ticket if I could be sure these guys would get the major minutes -- on the court together. Regardless of the outcome. It couldn't be worse than most of the games in this road trip.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Blazer Bert said:


> This is the lineup I want to see play. What else is there to play for? Or watch for, for that matter? I'd make the drive up to Portland and buy a ticket if I could be sure these guys would get the major minutes -- on the court together. Regardless of the outcome. It couldn't be worse than most of the games in this road trip.


you'd really want to sit there and watch us get squashed by 50 points instead of 30? it turns my stomach when they're playing that discustingly but hey to each his own. i'd rather not see it get worse but it seems like i'm the only one that feels that way so... :frenchy: you guys are the only fans in the league that actually want to see your team worse. it's kinda funny :whoknows:


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I was there, and these are my observations, please take them for what they're worth (not very much).

I didn't make it home tonight in time to listen to the Blazers postgame (there was virtually no meaningful Hornets radio postgame discussion in OKC due to breaking sports news that was deemed more important locally ... although IMO they spent way too much time dwelling on something that was likely expected given this individual's history) and while I'm pretty sure I have an idea from this thread of what was said and observed, I would like to have heard it from the Blazers' perspective.

First of all, on the Hornets' end, I didn't think Paul should have been playing AT ALL -- actually all week its been like Paul would sit out until after the All Star break, but for whatever reasons he suited up and went out there. The little bulldog just barrelled into Ha Seung-Jin I guess not realizing what a brick wall that kid is -- 7'3", 305 to Paul's 6' something or other. It was a bit like some guy trying to ride a Schwinn, as fast as he could pedal, headlong into a Hummer thinking he would walk away from such a collision.

The unfortunate thing for the Blazers -- and the T-Wolves and Wizards of late -- is that the Hornets can play and win with or without him. They've suddenly become a balanced team with players who can shoot the ball and play defense (although I'll REALLY chug that Koolaid when they can actually beat the Mavericks).

And I thought Ha showed great promise: 6 points on 3-3 shooting, 5 rebounds (2 offensive), 2 blocks, but 3 TO in 18 minutes. That should give you hope for the future but the Blazers REALLY need Joel Przybilla and Theo Ratliff back.

Much as I have a bias towards Steve Blake, it looked to me like he was getting a little bit owned by Paul in the early going. For whatever reasons (I think those), he only played 16 minutes (3 points on 1-4 shooting, 1-1 from 3, 5 assists to one turnover, 1 rebound and 1 foul). My opinion only, but it seems like -- again, to me only -- that as his minutes have dropped, so has his production. It seems as though he isn't out there long enough to get into a groove (and by extension, to get the team in one as well), and when McMillan brings in Jack or Telfair, whatever rhythm is partially established ultimately gets thrown off and they don't recover.

Jack, IMO, is doing a good job of taking care of the ball as well (at least tonight, 3 assists, 1 TO, 3 rebounds), and to me he didn't really shoot that poorly considering he only took five shot attempts from FG range and was near perfect from the FT line). Blake didn't make very many shot attempts either, but duh he's a pass-first, shoot-second guard. Blake is perfectly capable of scoring, and maybe he needs to become a little bit more selfish?

Juan Dixon, OTOH, shot a little poorly (12 points on 5-10 shooting, 2-4 from 3, 3 rebounds, 1 assist, no TO, 2 PF in 23 minutes, 12 points is a bit below what he is capable of, streaky or not).

Right now Jack, to me, is looking like maybe McMillan might want to consider starting him a little bit and have Blake coming off the bench again. I thought Telfair looked a bit rattled -- maybe a combination of his off-court issues AND the fact that the last time the Blazers were in OKC, he did not play (he was still recovering from his injury at that time).

Nice that Darius Miles is back but he looked terribly lost and rattled as well, but, like Telfair, hadn't played in OKC in January. Even though I live in the area don't take this as me trying to brag about the fanbase, but playing in the Ford Center is kind of like feeding the Christians to the lions. I think they're a little too mean sometimes. Maybe this is the college basketball fan in me, but I tend to believe in showing respect for ALL players on the floor, including polite applause when the visiting team is introduced, and I had a lot of people around me giving me looks like they were going to roll me in the parking lot later.

Alright, those are my thoughts. Take with you what you may.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

knicksfan89 said:


> yep, it is another blowout loss to my hornets, so i'm not too downheaterned


YOUR hornets?

Better check your screen name.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

soonerterp said:


> The little bulldog just barrelled into Ha Seung-Jin I guess not realizing what a brick wall that kid is -- 7'3", 305 to Paul's 6' something or other. It was a bit like some guy trying to ride a Schwinn, as fast as he could pedal, headlong into a Hummer thinking he would walk away from such a collision.


Now THAT'S what I'm talking about!



soonerterp said:


> soonerterp
> BasketballBoards Rookie
> Join Date: Nov 2005
> Location: Hell


So now we know where Hell is.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> This is the lineup I want to see play. What else is there to play for? Or watch for, for that matter? I'd make the drive up to Portland and buy a ticket if I could be sure these guys would get the major minutes -- on the court together. Regardless of the outcome. It couldn't be worse than most of the games in this road trip.


I agree completely. Althought Joel is a bigger part of the future than Ha. Throw them to the fire and see what happens.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> So now we know where Hell is.


I'm probably overstating it a little ... there are a number of things I intensely dislike about Oklahoma (one of them is in the U.S. Senate), but for the most part it's okay.  Hell is definitely a state of mind, though!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Before this road trip, I felt good about where the Blazers were heading. After tonight's game (not to mention the other losses this trip), I'm not so sure. 

Not to sound alarmist, but I'm starting to lose faith that PatterNash know what they're doing. The young'ns aren't going to learn from getting blown out game after game.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

wastro said:


> Not to sound alarmist, but I'm starting to lose faith that PatterNash know what they're doing. The young'ns aren't going to learn from getting blown out game after game.


But ... but ... culture of winning!

Maybe I'm not the best person to judge, but you don't sound like an alarmist to me. You sound like someone who's beginning to see the truth.

Ed O.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Additional thoughts:

They're showing the TV replay and I'm reminded that to some point Dixon was pretty smothered by the Hornets. I tend to think that considering Dixon went off on the Hornets in the previous two games that part of Scott's gameplan was to stuff him.

And the Hornets TV announcers, while not gawd-awful, aren't very good. The TV production values for Cox Sports TV leave a heck of a lot to be desired compared to some other regional casts I've watched thanks to the minor and rare miracle that is NBA League Pass free previews (if I could afford it, I'd buy it).

I thought about sticking a DVD+R into the magic machine but seeing as how I lived through this live and in person I dunno if I want it permanently.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Ed O said:


> But ... but ... culture of winning!
> 
> Ed O.


I remember when certain people were complaining that guys like Steve Blake and Juan Dixon were playing and we were actually winning some games.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

soonerterp said:


> I was there, and these are my observations, please take them for what they're worth (not very much).


Soonerterp (or any Hornet fan) I was curious on your take about your color guys. 

I watched the game on league pass tonight and I'd have to say your announcers might be the worst I've heard all year. I'd still put them slightly ahead of the Heat announcers, but not by much. 

They didn't have one positive thing to say about the organization, Nate, or any player (before someone quotes this line followed up by a punch line, let me explain more). I know home announcers are supposed to favor their team because that's what their audience wants to hear. However, anytime Jack would drive the ball hard (even if he scored) they would say he was out of control. Speedy Claxton would do the exact same thing next play and it was an amazing play. Zach would shoot a 15ft and make it, and they would talk about his shot selection, then rave about how great David West is while he shoot outside shoots all game. They made the Hornets sound like champion contenders despite barely being over .500. Any shot Darius took they would talk about how selfish of a player he is, yet his real problem is being passive (he may be selfish off the court but that's another story). I could go on for days about how bad and 2nd rate they seemed, and I just wanted to know if from a home-team prospective you enjoy listening to such lopsided commentary.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

soonerterp said:


> Additional thoughts:
> 
> They're showing the TV replay and I'm reminded that to some point Dixon was pretty smothered by the Hornets. I tend to think that considering Dixon went off on the Hornets in the previous two games that part of Scott's gameplan was to stuff him.
> 
> ...


 Nevermind my previous thread, you covered it here.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

bballchik said:


> why was blake the only blazer under the hoop trying to get a rebound? wtf?!



haha, it's 2am and I haven't read the game or looked at a box score yet, and this post made me laugh my *** off.

anyway.... I digress


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

soonerterp said:


> And the Hornets TV announcers, while not gawd-awful, aren't very good. The TV production values for Cox Sports TV leave a heck of a lot to be desired compared to some other regional casts I've watched thanks to the minor and rare miracle that is NBA League Pass free previews (if I could afford it, I'd buy it).


No, they're gawd-awful. I think I heard their analyst guy saying how Zach is mainly an inside post player and can't hit the outside shot. That's wrong. Then he said how similar style of play Zach and Ruben are. What? Sure... And then there's the whole "CP3" thing for Chris Paul, trying to sound cool or whatever. Terrible...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

wastro said:


> Before this road trip, I felt good about where the Blazers were heading. After tonight's game (not to mention the other losses this trip), I'm not so sure.
> 
> Not to sound alarmist, but I'm starting to lose faith that PatterNash know what they're doing. The young'ns aren't going to learn from getting blown out game after game.


The Blazers are not a good team, we knew that, take away Joel and Theo and they are a really bad team. But even saying that we were able to beat another team on the road without our 1/2 centers. Lets see how we do when Joel returns against the Lakers. Anyone hear when Theo is suppose to be back?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> This is the lineup I want to see play. What else is there to play for? Or watch for, for that matter? I'd make the drive up to Portland and buy a ticket if I could be sure these guys would get the major minutes -- on the court together. Regardless of the outcome. It couldn't be worse than most of the games in this road trip.


Starting Telfair/Webster/Outlaw/Zach/Ha would be disaster at first, but maybe not any worst than we've seen, but if they'd improve by the end of the season like the players did going young last year I'd be all for it. After all, starting doesn't mean they will play a lot. I'm sure they'd come out with a lot of energy and we'd have quite a bench that way.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tince said:


> Soonerterp (or any Hornet fan) I was curious on your take about your color guys.
> 
> I watched the game on league pass tonight and I'd have to say your announcers might be the worst I've heard all year. I'd still put them slightly ahead of the Heat announcers, but not by much.
> 
> They didn't have one positive thing to say about the organization, Nate, or any player (before someone quotes this line followed up by a punch line, let me explain more). I know home announcers are supposed to favor their team because that's what their audience wants to hear. However, anytime Jack would drive the ball hard (even if he scored) they would say he was out of control. Speedy Claxton would do the exact same thing next play and it was an amazing play. Zach would shoot a 15ft and make it, and they would talk about his shot selection, then rave about how great David West is while he shoot outside shoots all game. They made the Hornets sound like champion contenders despite barely being over .500. Any shot Darius took they would talk about how selfish of a player he is, yet his real problem is being passive (he may be selfish off the court but that's another story). I could go on for days about how bad and 2nd rate they seemed, and I just wanted to know if from a home-team prospective you enjoy listening to such lopsided commentary.


The Hornets announcers are phony jerks. I'm watching on League Pass this season and most times I am lucky enough to have to listen to the opposing teams announcers. Sometimes I'd use to turn down the tube and listen to the radio play by play.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

mgb said:


> The Blazers are not a good team, we knew that, take away Joel and Theo and they are a really bad team. But even saying that we were able to beat another team on the road without our 1/2 centers. Lets see how we do when Joel returns against the Lakers. Anyone hear when Theo is suppose to be back?


Exactly. I'm wondering why some folks are moaning and groaning about the team. How well did you think the Blazers would do this year? The Blazers are playing like a young team. They play well for bit and then stink it up...and much more of the stinking it up type of play. I think Portland is the 2nd youngest team in the NBA. I would like to know the record of the 2nd youngest team for the past 20 years. I'm willing to bet most if not all of those teams didn't do very well.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Tince said:


> Soonerterp (or any Hornet fan) I was curious on your take about your color guys.
> 
> I watched the game on league pass tonight and I'd have to say your announcers might be the worst I've heard all year. I'd still put them slightly ahead of the Heat announcers, but not by much.
> 
> They didn't have one positive thing to say about the organization, Nate, or any player (before someone quotes this line followed up by a punch line, let me explain more). I know home announcers are supposed to favor their team because that's what their audience wants to hear. However, anytime Jack would drive the ball hard (even if he scored) they would say he was out of control. Speedy Claxton would do the exact same thing next play and it was an amazing play. Zach would shoot a 15ft and make it, and they would talk about his shot selection, then rave about how great David West is while he shoot outside shoots all game. They made the Hornets sound like champion contenders despite barely being over .500. Any shot Darius took they would talk about how selfish of a player he is, yet his real problem is being passive (he may be selfish off the court but that's another story). I could go on for days about how bad and 2nd rate they seemed, and *I just wanted to know if from a home-team prospective you enjoy listening to such lopsided commentary.*


Hell no to the stuff I bolded up above in your quote. My issue with Bob Licht and Gil McGregor (and please understand, I'm not even a Hornets fan, I'm a Wizards fan and we won't go into what happened Monday night in OKC. I have lived in the OKC area for about 11 years) is that they are much too enthusiastically adhering to what I think is an ownership and possibly NBA mandate to try to sell this team to Oklahoma City. On the team forum at the Louisiana-based hornetsreport.com, Licht is utterly getting ripped by that segment of fans, who believe he has become too "Oklahoma." I can't give you empirical data as to if they were this bad pre-Katrina, but they probably were. The radio team is pretty bad too and are also under the same what I assume to be a "pro-Oklahoma City" mandate. In my view this is still New Orleans' team; OKC is hosting them for a year or two and to listen to these guys you'd think the team has permanently, not temporarily, relocated. Look, please just throw out the stuff about how the Hornets weren't a great draw in NOLA to begin with. OKC would like to have and has proven it can support an NBA franchise. But not this way, not by taking a team from another city that went through an unbelieveably horrific natural disaster.

It is worth noting that, like the team that employs them, they were also displaced (well, maybe not McGregor, who lives in North Carolina, but I think Licht had a house that was damaged in Katrina), but that's still no excuse for how they do their jobs. That's the only reason I said they weren't "gawd-awful." If in the event that the Hornets become permanent citizens of Oklahoma City (something I don't believe will happen), these announcers aren't going to get any better.

The only remotely positive remarks they made last night were about Juan Dixon. They were *positively* thrilled he was being stuffed and held to 12 points ... it struck me as unnecessarily backhanded respect. They ripped on Darius Miles at will. I do agree that at times last night Jarrett Jack looked a little harried out there but I didn't think he was "out of control" as McGregor and Licht kept babbling about. They even dug up the old "Steve Blake's parents won't fly and drove cross-country to virtually every game their son played in college ... " chestnut (and they didn't even get that right: Steve's DAD is the one that won't fly. His mom apparently does sometimes utilize airline travel). No disrespect intended towards the Blakes but that story is older than the Dead Sea Scrolls.

And yeah they made a few comments about Sebastian Telfair's incident as well that were unnecessary. The broadcasters also took a shot at Zach Randolph for some off-court issues in the past.

As for the public that has to digest this crap, unfortunately, a new city with some fans that are likely new to the NBA can mean problems for a team that's trying to shed a negative image and the Blazers is such a team. I talked to a few fans outside the Ford Center last night before they opened the doors and there were a couple of them who still used the hateful "Jail Blazers" expression.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i hate to say it but the hornet should be OKC hornets and if the league feels bad then they can give NO a team along with KC, Kentucky or las vegas but sadly NO really only needs the saints.

With the way things are going with the NO hornets fans the nba should just break down and give them a team like the did with the bobcats (how ironic would that be ) the league could use two more teams but thats it unless they want to expand into mexico or canada(agian).


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

mgb said:


> Starting Telfair/Webster/Outlaw/Zach/Ha would be disaster at first, but maybe not any worst than we've seen, but if they'd improve by the end of the season like the players did going young last year I'd be all for it. After all, starting doesn't mean they will play a lot. I'm sure they'd come out with a lot of energy and we'd have quite a bench that way.


Well, I should probably clarify that no way would I start Ha over Joel. Joel is recovering his knee at the moment; when he gets back (to being healthy) he obviously should start. (Joel is my mvp -- with him out, we are doomed). Theo is most likely weeks away from playing, if he plays again this year, so I want to see Ha get major minutes. There is no other player on this team that should get Ha's minutes (backing up Joel) while Theo is out. That's just crazy and pointless. The sooner Ha gets quality court time the sooner he'll be a difference maker on a consistent basis. 

Also, when Miles is back in game shape he will of course start ahead of Outlaw. What I don't want to see is Ruben taking Outlaw's minutes. Ruben should stick to backup PF or stick to the bench.

Oh, yeah, and I don't think this lineup will be losing by 50, unless the other players throw a tissy fit about not getting their minutes and just tank it. But I suppose that could (has?) happen.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Bert said:


> Well, I should probably clarify that no way would I start Ha over Joel. Joel is recovering his knee at the moment; when he gets back (to being healthy) he obviously should start. (Joel is my mvp -- with him out, we are doomed). Theo is most likely weeks away from playing, if he plays again this year,* so I want to see Ha get major minutes.* There is no other player on this team that should get Ha's minutes (backing up Joel) while Theo is out. That's just crazy and pointless. The sooner Ha gets quality court time the sooner he'll be a difference maker on a consistent basis.


interesting issue at hand here. Did Theo's injury show that maybe Ha could be a decent backup and therefore Theo could be traded?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Someone also posted today (I can't remember who or which thread) that they thought part of the problem lately has been that the guards are splitting the time. For a while now, the two guard combinations have been playing about equal minutes. Their point was that Nate needs to pick the starters and give them starters minutes. I agree. Not only do they need to get into a rythm, but I think it affects them mentally. Maybe that is also contributing to some of the uninspired play of late?

Another thing, I was impressed with Miles' comments in the paper about the team effort and the players' obligation to play hard. I thought he showed good leadership, especially in the way he used the word "we" in each sentence condemning the team. I know some fans with a preference for interpreting everything Miles says in the worst possible light might interpret his use of the word "we" to be more of a confession of his own shortcomings. I don't. I was pleased with his comments, calling out his teammates but including himself as part of the team in the way he phrased it. Also, there are fans here who prefer to take the same negative tack with Zach. Again, it is clear to me from the quotes we get after games, including this one, that no one on this team hates losing or is more competitive than Zach. 

These players really need the all star break to rest and regroup. They are burned out. From the descriptions of Nate's death camp preseason and practices, I'm not surprised. Especially considering how young most of our guys are. I only wish the break were a day or two longer. Hopefully they will think about what they need to do for the rest of the year and come back determined.

:cheers: 

Here's the quote:



Oregonian said:


> The loss brought to a head the simmering emotions that have festered since the team opened the trip with a 32-point loss at Indiana. Miles questioned the team's effort. Randolph said the team gives up too easily.





Oregonian said:


> "Everybody needs to get their minds right, figure out whether they are going to play at all this season or just vacation for the rest of the year," Miles said. "What we did tonight, that was like early vacation, and we had an extra day to rest. We should have just got on the plane and not even played the game. You can't blame the coaches, it's not their fault. It wasn't the coaches who told us to go out there and do that, I mean, we get paid to give effort."


----------

